# The 10 Coolest Guns On Planet Earth (With Pics)



## longknife (Mar 28, 2013)

Written By : John Hawkins, March 28, 2013







> 1) The AA12 Atchisson Assault Shotgun: The AA12 Atchisson Assault Shotgun can fire five shotgun shells per second, can launch a fragmentation grenade and has such a minimal amount of recoil that it can be fired with one hand.



Read/see more @  The 10 Coolest Guns On Planet Earth (With Pics) | Right Wing News 

Which one would you like to have in YOUR home?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 28, 2013)

longknife said:


> Written By : John Hawkins, March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should ask Dudley or LaKota.....they get nose bleeds looking at Weapons like these.....


----------



## whitehall (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like it's drum fed which means it holds a lot of rounds. It looks heavy though. That's a Marine firing it.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 28, 2013)

I always though this was one of the coolest looking guns ever designed.
The AUG is an Austrian bullpup 5.56mm assault rifle,


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 28, 2013)

*Moved to the brand spankin' new Firearms Forum*


----------



## Wiseacre (Mar 28, 2013)

Desperado said:


> I always though this was one of the coolest looking guns ever designed.
> The AUG is an Austrian bullpup 5.56mm assault rifle,




5.56mm, isn't that a pretty small bullet?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 28, 2013)

Wiseacre said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > I always though this was one of the coolest looking guns ever designed.
> ...



It is also used in the M16


While the 5.56 NATO and .223 Remington cartridges are very similar, they are not identical. Using commercial .223 Remington cartridges in a 5.56 NATO chambered rifle should work reliably, but generally will not be as accurate as when fired from a .223 Remington chambered firearm due to the excessive leade. Using 5.56 NATO mil-spec cartridges (such as the M855) in a .223 Remington chambered firearm can lead to excessive wear and stress and even be unsafe, and the SAAMI recommends against the practice. Some commercial fireams marked as ".223 Remington" are in fact suited for 5.56 NATO, such as many commercial AR-15 variants and the Ruger Mini-14, but the manufacturer should always be consulted to verify that this is acceptable before attempting it. Signs of excessive pressure (such as flattening or puncturing of the primers) should also be looked for in the initial testing with 5.56 NATO ammunition.
Is 5.56mm safe in my .223 Remington?


----------



## Wiseacre (Mar 28, 2013)

Kinda puts my .38 Special and .380 Ruger LCP to shame.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll take one of each please.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm surprised "The Judge" isn't on that list.


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 28, 2013)

longknife said:


> Written By : John Hawkins, March 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it a fully auto shotgun. I wanted to get one, but had to settle with the Saiga 12! AA 12 are military use only! Best thing to one!


----------



## The Rabbi (Mar 31, 2013)

PredFan said:


> I'm surprised "The Judge" isn't on that list.



That's because it's a piece of shit.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 31, 2013)

Coolest: Smith & Wesson's X-frame Springfield Sledgehammer.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 4, 2013)

When you consider the current administration's willingness to indict members of the US Military for a stray shot that takes out a civilian you would think a weapon loaded with a drum of scattergun shells might not be a "cool weapon" except in the minds of kids who were raised on video games and ain't got a clue about the real Military. The threat that would justify a drum of shotgun shells just isn't there realistically. It could be said it never was there. A grenade would get the job done just as well.


----------



## tjvh (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm still a big fan of the .416 Barret.


----------



## Zona (Apr 4, 2013)

Not fancy these are what I have.  Great guns for what I need.       










Liberals like guns too!


----------

